# Best Gun Lubricant



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

I have been using Militec for approximately 10 years. Any opionions on this product or others like it (such as Gun Butter)? Also any opinions on dry lubes?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I use Birchwood Casey's spray Moly on my handguns. It dosen't hold dust, seeds, pine needles and all of that nice stuff that finds its way into your holster like oil does. It is also good stuff for keeping your Ruger rotary mags running smoothly. For everything else I use either Rem-oil or Lucas gun oil.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you can find it, give Clenzoil a try. It's kind of a super Break Free. I've never found anything that matches it for a cleaner/lube combo. It's my understanding this is the lube/preservative used on the firearms housed at the Smithsonian. It's used not just to clean and preserve metal, but on the stocks as well. I've never seen it sold over the counter (I got my lifetime horde at Sniper School), but I bet a guy could find it somewhere on the internet...

If you want the best metal preservative/rust preventer, nothing, and I mean nothing, equals CorrosionX. This stuff will prevent rust on even a notorious ruster like the 870 Express. The guys who hunt the salt water areas swear by it. You can find this on the internet, or at marine supply stores..


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.prolixlubricant.com/

By far the best I have found!!!! Works especially well on any autos and in extreme temps


----------



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> http://www.prolixlubricant.com/
> 
> By far the best I have found!!!! Works especially well on any autos and in extreme temps


I have used this before and found it to be excellent. It stays in place and dry to the touch. Thanks.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Rem dry lube as of late, collects less crud.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Hoppe's #9 is what I have access to. Maybe I'll give some of these a try.


----------



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

Just found this on topglock.com










SPEC308 COPPER PASTE LUBRICANT

This is the copper paste that you find in your new Glock pistol. In typical service SPEC 308 can be used with operating temperatures of -29°C to +982°C. This is the same substance that the factory puts on new Glocks when they ship them. This material is used in the most demanding industrial uses as well, such as: rock drilling, gas burners, drive chains, turbine studs, steam lines, and coal crushers. Glock put it in your gun for a reason, it works and works well.


----------

